# dishwasher detergent



## tjfjrabm (Dec 5, 2009)

good morning,
would anyone know where to buy dishwasher detergent??? had a dishwasher installed in kitchen and now can't locate the detergent for the machine. i live in aguascalientes, aguascalientes. anyone know if costco, sams club, ect carry the stuff? tried the local supermarkets and have had no luck. thanks for any help anyone can give. loving living in this city and state!!


----------



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

If you bought the machine locally, you should ask the store that sold it to you. It is hard to imagine that they wouldn't know where to buy it. Let us know if the problem continues to Cascade.


----------



## tjfjrabm (Dec 5, 2009)

*dishwasher detergent-found it at costco-tnx for reply*

:clap2:


El Toro Furioso said:


> If you bought the machine locally, you should ask the store that sold it to you. It is hard to imagine that they wouldn't know where to buy it. Let us know if the problem continues to Cascade.


----------

